# Stump removal Water Oak 24" diameter



## schemer (Jun 10, 2015)

I cut down a water oak recently so I can put a carport where it was. Originally I was not thinking about pouring concrete so I was not to worried about the stump. Now I decided to put a slab down and the stump must go.  What is the best way to remove a water oak stump without costing too much? I know water oak as firewood needs to be used sooner than later as it doesn't last too long so I am hoping the stump too, is easier to remove because of that. I never used chemicals for stump removal and am guessing it is going to be digging and chopping and cutting and pulling...but just making sure I don't do it the hard way before asking. 
Thanks


----------



## Eq Broker (Jun 10, 2015)

I would pay $100 to get the stump ground with a stump grinder. I hope a support post won't be placed over the stump as you'll have a tap root to contend with. A stump grinder can only grind it down 12 to 18 inches depending upon the machine.

Hope this helps!


----------



## schemer (Jun 10, 2015)

Eq Broker said:


> I would pay $100 to get the stump ground with a stump grinder. I hope a support post won't be placed over the stump as you'll have a tap root to contend with. A stump grinder can only grind it down 12 to 18 inches depending upon the machine.
> 
> Hope this helps!



I am going to put 8 schedule 40 4" pipes in the mono slab for a carport 20x30 in size. I am thinking of just renting an excavator.  I have seen some work of local tree guys with stump grinders and they barely grind it down to just below ground level. I amy have to call around to see if someone has a bigger better grinder.
Thanks,
schemer


----------



## Eq Broker (Jun 10, 2015)

I would try to find a guy with a tow behind stump grinder if the stump can be reached with a truck as the grinder is attached to the truck. Explain the situation to him as the stump needs to be ground as deep as the machine will go.


----------



## schemer (Jun 10, 2015)

Eq Broker said:


> I would try to find a guy with a tow behind stump grinder if the stump can be reached with a truck as the grinder is attached to the truck. Explain the situation to him as the stump needs to be ground as deep as the machine will go.



Ok, will do. Thanks for the added info. I started trying to dig it out with a shovel...Hahahahaha.


----------



## Eq Broker (Jun 10, 2015)

Where in the southeast are you? I have many customers who own tow behinds in many states. Let me know and I'll see if I know of anybody in your area that I could recommend.


----------



## schemer (Jun 10, 2015)

Eq Broker said:


> Where in the southeast are you? I have many customers who own tow behinds in many states. Let me know and I'll see if I know of anybody in your area that I could recommend.



Florida panhandle near Fort Walton Beach/Crestview/Pensacola.
Thanks


----------



## Eq Broker (Jun 10, 2015)

I would look up Ugly John's stump grinding.


----------



## schemer (Jun 10, 2015)

Eq Broker said:


> I would look up Ugly John's stump grinding.



Thanks. I am going to buy a Pick Mattock and give it a workout as I am in no hurry. I can lose a few pounds that way too.  I see roots going everywhere so I may end up with a bigger job than I was expecting to prepare for concrete. I guess I will finish my carport this winter. LOL. I didn't call that guy yet but as soon I get beat and worn out I have the info.

On the Pick Mattock, what is better for a handle? Fiberglass or wood? Any brands or models that are to be avoided or to seek?

http://www.hkmateasiarov.org/water-oak-tree-root-system/


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 10, 2015)

You'll end up with 2% body fat if you're going to take out a 24" stump with a pick (and possibly a coronary).

You're concerned about guys locally grinding shallow? That's because that's all they were paid to do. The customer was probably just putting grass back and didn't want to pay for deep grinding. 

This is not a big deal to grind to the bottom of the stump. He may need to make a couple of passes but easily done. If you want to save a couple of bucks, have him leave the mulch and you deal with the disposal. On a larger stump like that, it takes almost as much time to clean up the mulch as it does to do the grinding. As time is money, we would charge the same to remove the mulch as we would to grind the stump.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 10, 2015)

24 inch stumps small take me 5 mins to grind it completely out be a min charge for me here or 125 smackers but i'm 30 mins from civilization just saying


----------



## schemer (Jun 10, 2015)

@BC Wet Coast: Thanks for the info. I will ask the right questions to anybody I call. I am in pretty good shape but definitely don't need to have a coronary although 2% body fat would be nice.  I will still need to remove all the runners so I will be buying a Pick Mattock. Wood or fiberglass handle??

@ropensaddle: Thanks for the added info and pricing. I will use it to my advantage.


----------



## Eq Broker (Jun 11, 2015)

You're really in for a work out. I would use a fiberglass handle and I don't have a recommendation on the name brand. You may want to consider using a pressure washer to remove the dirt around the roots. Once they're exposed, you could use a chainsaw to cut them out.

Good luck!


----------



## old_soul (Jun 11, 2015)

schemer said:


> Thanks. I am going to buy a Pick Mattock and give it a workout as I am in no hurry. I can lose a few pounds that way too.  I see roots going everywhere so I may end up with a bigger job than I was expecting to prepare for concrete. I guess I will finish my carport this winter. LOL. I didn't call that guy yet but as soon I get beat and worn out I have the info.
> 
> On the Pick Mattock, what is better for a handle? Fiberglass or wood? Any brands or models that are to be avoided or to seek?
> 
> http://www.hkmateasiarov.org/water-oak-tree-root-system/




I tend to want to avoid all mattocks as much as possible

Tell the guy grinding what you are going to build there and have him sweep the area to grind out the roots. Remove all the debris and replace with stone to prep for concrete.
This way you wont have any voids /sinking after the slab is poured.


I once dug a 24" stump out with a case 580 backhoe. With the root ball attached it was now 10 feet wide and 3 foot tall. It only took an hour or so but what really sucked is it was too heavy for the backhoe to lift. We had to roll it around. Took another 3 days building a fire next to it to get it to completely burn up. 

I repeat I did that ONCE.......

Good luck


----------



## schemer (Jun 11, 2015)

Eq Broker said:


> You're really in for a work out. I would use a fiberglass handle and I don't have a recommendation on the name brand. You may want to consider using a pressure washer to remove the dirt around the roots. Once they're exposed, you could use a chainsaw to cut them out.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks for the info. I was thinking fiberglass too even though they break after a while too. I already dug a few roots and have them exposed for the sawzall or chainsaw. I had a stainless steel table next to the tree for some years and the trees roots grew completely around the legs. That is the first piece I am removing. I go one half out yesterday and the second one ready for the saw. I don't have too many choices around here so its either Lowes or Home Depot for the pick Mattock.



old_soul said:


> I tend to want to avoid all mattocks as much as possible
> 
> Tell the guy grinding what you are going to build there and have him sweep the area to grind out the roots. Remove all the debris and replace with stone to prep for concrete.
> This way you wont have any voids /sinking after the slab is poured.
> ...



I think you have the right idea as I will need to have the area done right for the slab to avoid any rotting and voids in the future. I measured the stump and it is about 20" diameter so that will make it a little easier.  I wasn't sure the operator would want to run the grinder in the sand so I figured maybe a small bobcat backhoe would work. Anyhow, I will most likely work on it a bit until I realize I am wasting my time and then get a machine one form or another. I will watch for any work being done in the nearby areas and maybe get a deal so somebody doesn't have to travel etc. For some reason I though that water oak rotted quick as firewood so I assumed the stump would be easier to remove.
Thanks,
schemer


----------



## Griff93 (Jun 12, 2015)

Call a stump grinder or go rent a backhoe. If you don't do either of those, you must really hate yourself.


----------



## schemer (Jun 13, 2015)

Griff93 said:


> Call a stump grinder or go rent a backhoe. If you don't do either of those, you must really hate yourself.



Oh I like myself pretty much, but I like my money even more!  LOL I made some progress today after hosing off all the sand where I previously dug and exposed some "larger than I though they would be", roots. So I will sawzall or chainsaw the section of root out and make more room for more sand while I work on another section, and work my way around the tree. The Mattock isn't all it is cracked up to be though, that's for sure.


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Jun 13, 2015)

ropensaddle said:


> 24 inch stumps small take me 5 mins to grind it completely out be a min charge for me here or 125 smackers but i'm 30 mins from civilization just saying




Ditto....

Bob......


----------



## schemer (Jun 13, 2015)

Coming home today I see a guy unloading a backhoe with a front end loader a block away from my house. I turn around and ask if its a rental etc and he says yes and he has it till Monday.  So I ask if I can use it if I give him $50-100 towards the rent and he says YES!    I have to move a bunch of stuff and be ready for tomorrow...Otherwise I will just rent the same one as its only $250 and $30 for a trailer.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 13, 2015)

So you would rent a backhoe for $280 but you wouldn't hit someone to grind it for $125?


----------



## schemer (Jun 13, 2015)

TheJollyLogger said:


> So you would rent a backhoe for $280 but you wouldn't hit someone to grind it for $125?



Yes, because I have to prep for a 20 x 30 foot slab and there are roots everywhere and I have to dig the footers for the mono slab etc. So I have more to do than just remove a stump.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 13, 2015)

Do you have experience running a backhoe?


----------



## schemer (Jun 13, 2015)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Do you have experience running a backhoe?


 Not a lot but I have run all kinds of equipment in my life and I can learn quick. I understand what is involved and it won't be a problem.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 14, 2015)

How hard can it be, right?


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 14, 2015)

About as hard as removing a 24" stump with a mattock.

Home Depot here rents a loader/backhoe for $250/day with trailer and a mini excavator for $200


----------



## hardpan (Jun 19, 2015)

Dug with a backhoe you will have a huge mass of stump and roots that will be a PITA to move and dispose of but you will get more wood out of the ground that way. Any wood left behind will decay and leave a void which you will likely not want beneath the concrete. Have your fill material ready to fill the cavity while you still have the hoe. If you backfill with dirt use the hoe bucket like a hammer to pound/compact or again you will have a void from the settling. Sand is good backfill if water is not going to run under the concrete, saturate, and freeze. Consider climate and location. I would go with a backhoe removal anytime a structure is to be built above.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 19, 2015)

hardpan said:


> Dug with a backhoe you will have a huge mass of stump and roots that will be a PITA to move and dispose of but you will get more wood out of the ground that way. Any wood left behind will decay and leave a void which you will likely not want beneath the concrete. Have your fill material ready to fill the cavity while you still have the hoe. If you backfill with dirt use the hoe bucket like a hammer to pound/compact or again you will have a void from the settling. Sand is good backfill if water is not going to run under the concrete, saturate, and freeze. Consider climate and location. I would go with a backhoe removal anytime a structure is to be built above.


My grinder leave no void I can grind it till wood is gone done so many times


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 19, 2015)

As long as you're prepping the slab right it shouldn't matter. My vote is still grinding.


----------



## hardpan (Jun 19, 2015)

ropensaddle said:


> My grinder leave no void I can grind it till wood is gone done so many times



You do good work. You should be busy.


----------



## schemer (Jul 20, 2015)

I see some new posts. I never got to use the backhoe as it would not start and the guy had to get his money back. He said while it was running (the night before), it was too weak to do much good anyhow. I was glad I didn't waste the $$ to share the rent after I heard that. The next day the guy had a larger backhoe or tractor and I didn't bother to ask as I figure when I am ready I will just rent my own. Been busy with other stuff and its over 100 degrees now anyhow so it can wait.


----------



## ScottinAK (Jul 20, 2015)

schemer said:


> Thanks. I am going to buy a Pick Mattock and give it a workout as I am in no hurry. I can lose a few pounds that way too.  I see roots going everywhere so I may end up with a bigger job than I was expecting to prepare for concrete. I guess I will finish my carport this winter. LOL. I didn't call that guy yet but as soon I get beat and worn out I have the info.
> 
> On the Pick Mattock, what is better for a handle? Fiberglass or wood? Any brands or models that are to be avoided or to seek?
> 
> http://www.hkmateasiarov.org/water-oak-tree-root-system/


If you're heart set on doing it yourself, I would buy a wood handle polaski. I think it's more fit for the job you're doing. All of my swinging tools are wood handle. Fiberglass will send reverb through your hands pretty bad. My $.02, option 1, have an excavator come pull it out real quick. 2) like the other guys said, get a stump grinder out there and just explain what you want. If he can't go low enough, find someone else.


----------



## schemer (Aug 5, 2015)

ScottinAK said:


> If you're heart set on doing it yourself, I would buy a wood handle polaski. I think it's more fit for the job you're doing. All of my swinging tools are wood handle. Fiberglass will send reverb through your hands pretty bad. My $.02, option 1, have an excavator come pull it out real quick. 2) like the other guys said, get a stump grinder out there and just explain what you want. If he can't go low enough, find someone else.


Thanks for the info. Looks like a nice tool to have for many uses. I have been using the shovel, then the water hose to better expose and clean the roots, then the SawZall to cut them. A little bit at a time and eventually I will get it out. I had some other problems recently with lightning damaged electronics so that set me back enough $$ so I have to put the big project on delay anyhow.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 5, 2015)

Uggh. If you're struggling this much with a stump, I can only imagine how the garage will turn out.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Aug 5, 2015)

You should take pics for us.


----------



## schemer (Aug 6, 2015)

Babaganoosh said:


> You should take pics for us.



I finally got it out...And here is the proof. That was one tough stump! LOL


----------



## schemer (Aug 6, 2015)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Uggh. If you're struggling this much with a stump, I can only imagine how the garage will turn out.



Not so much struggling but actually working on it when it is about 110 degrees out. I am not building a garage but I did erect the steel building in the pic above. I am not worried about how the "pavillion" will turn out. Soon it will be cooler out and I can work harder on it.  Here is the actual stump though.


----------



## ScottinAK (Aug 6, 2015)

Glad you got it out.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 6, 2015)

schemer said:


> Not so much struggling but actually working on it when it is about 110 degrees out. I am not building a garage but I did erect the steel building in the pic above. I am not worried about how the "pavillion" will turn out. Soon it will be cooler out and I can work harder on it.  Here is the actual stump though.


I gotta say man if your willing to work that hard and long to save 125 bucks on a 5 minute grind I'll have 6 cords ready for you to split when your done there


----------

